# Garage replacement



## Pauly.22 (Nov 15, 2009)

*Garage replacement, and house and garden tidy up*

Hi,

Although I've been registered on here I've rarely posted much, as I've not done much car related stuff for a while, the cars I own have been laid up and I sold my nice car and have been driving around in old bangers which I barely wash, things are going to change though, I want to get into cleaning my cars properly, and refreshing them, underbody etc, I've been reading up on detailing products and things on here loads in the past few days.

I'm going to get a e46 M3, I only had my last one 4 months and feel I didn't enjoy it long enough, I had to sell as I was an apprentice and it was silly to buy a car that isn't that cheap to run and maintain.

Onto my garage, I've been in the house now about 18 months, a garage or room for a garage was my only requirement when looking for a house, so I ended up with this pile.

Annoyingly it's on an angle across the garden which wrecks the space on either side. It's got an asbestos roof, and is generally in poor condition, not anywhere I'd want to put a car for long periods of time.



















It's also set back a fair bit compared to my neighbours, they did this to make getting car in and out a bit easier, I won't be using it regularly so I can afford to move my garage over to one side to make the most of the space to the side.










In May 2016 my father passed away, he was the one person I would mess about with cars with and do projects and things. With this happening the cars I have at his house need somewhere to live at mine fairly soon as the house will be going up for sale, I also now have my dads Z4, he loved that car and I can't bring myself to sell.

With all that in mind, in January this year i started sorting out the fencing and gates in my garden ready for a new garage.

I'm in no way a fencer or have much of an idea on what or how to build stuff like this, so I just went to wickes and made it up as I went along.

This is what I started with, I didn't like the garage door being directly onto the lane.










Some new posts and some battens across,










Not perfect but I'm trying to keep costs down a bit.

Needed to span the near 6 meter gap, so unused unistrut from my old job was used.










Then got some feather boards on



















Then had a go a building some gates, tried my best, not perfect but work ok,










And put the feather edge on










Will finish off the door bottoms when I have the floor level done.

Added a support that hinges up to keep the unistrut from sagging










With the weight of the gates they do drop, so I used some all thread and with the unistrut I just need to undo the bolt a bit and drop the zeb out the unistrut to open the gates.

Only takes a minute and I won't be opening the too often anyway.










That basically where I'm up to for now.

I've been quoted £750 to dismantle and remove the asbestos roof, but I'm going to do it myself.

I'll take the roof off and the council will take it for free, and the actual concrete sections of the garage I'm going to use to build up the ground level and use as shuttering on the one side.










I then plan to level the ground off with the current base of the garage and then slab it all with the slabs I've already got and ones I can get cheap on eBay.

I'll be putting the new garage on the right of the garden along the fence line, no further past when my current garage ends as it's probably not strictly ok that I moved my fence out to meet the neighbours, although I don't think anyone would mind, what I've made looks better and should hopefully be more secure than what was there before.

Garage wise I plan something along the lines of this, just basically a bit shed, hopefully 6m by 3m, about 4 meters for my car then 2 meters inside for storage etc. Hopefully I'll be able to get some decent shelving or a bit of a loft space too inside.










I'll line it and insulate it, I've got an armoured cable, fuse box and lights to fit, then around the side of the garage I'll waterproof it and make a carport, that way I'll have a decent dry area to work on my cars.

I'm no expert or professional and I've probably done things wrong, and I'm not sure how it's going to turn out, but I'm having good fun having a go.

That's all for now, not sure when any other updates will be hopefully get the roof off the garage in the next couple of weeks,

Paul.


----------



## dholdi (Oct 1, 2008)

Pauly.22 said:


> I'm no expert or professional and I've probably done things wrong, and I'm not sure how it's going to turn out, but I'm having good fun having a go.


Every credit for that, sometimes the best way to learn is just doing it.
Looks good and as long as your happy that's all that matters :thumb:


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Well done Paul. Looks like a very respectable job you've done there buddy. You should be very proud of yourself. 

Keep the updates coming. We love projects on here lol. 

Cooks 

Sent from my D6603


----------



## Pauly.22 (Nov 15, 2009)

Thanks. 

I've pretty much done a deal to buy my old e46 m3 back off the guy I sold it too, only thing is it's more expensive than what I sold it for, but that's how the market has gone in the last few years, 

The car holds sentimental value too, as my dad has been in it and driven it which I like.

So I really need to crack on with this garage now, asbestos coming off next week as I've a few days off work.


----------



## DouglasH (Jul 18, 2007)

Good on you Paul, look forward to watching your project progress.

Doug.


----------



## rob267 (Nov 27, 2015)

Well done buddy. Loving this thread already. You should be proud for doing it yourself. Look forward to seeing updates.😉😉😉

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## WO-WO (Jun 29, 2015)

Looking good - I wish I had the time and ability to do these kind of projects myself.


----------



## cossack (Mar 9, 2008)

Dont whatever you do touch that roof! Your potentially putting yourself, everyone around you house and the council works who come to lift it at risk, asbestos is a very dangerous product and should only be handled by pros!


----------



## scottk (Apr 1, 2014)

cossack said:


> Dont whatever you do touch that roof! Your potentially putting yourself, everyone around you house and the council works who come to lift it at risk, asbestos is a very dangerous product and should only be handled by pros!


It's asbestos cement and not dangerous if done sensibly. Follow guidelines, wet it, bag it and don't saw, cut or sand it. There is no restrictions on who can remove it, unless rules have changed.
Don't stand on it though! Depending on the size, the panels are heavy.


----------



## Pauly.22 (Nov 15, 2009)

cossack said:


> Dont whatever you do touch that roof! Your potentially putting yourself, everyone around you house and the council works who come to lift it at risk, asbestos is a very dangerous product and should only be handled by pros!


Cheers, I'm done a few asbestos courses now with work, and I've spoken with the council who said they will take it away,

I've bought ffp3 mask and goggles, paper overalls and will keep the sections whole and in damaged, I'll also keep it soaking wet, so the fibres can't get airborne.

Should be fine. I'll just take my time and wrap it up as I go along.

Thanks though


----------



## cossack (Mar 9, 2008)

Ahh, that's good to hear, you were a bit vague on the removal method and I thought you were going to whale in to in in the shorts and t shirt on a summers day!

Nice project bud and be safe


----------



## Jonny_R (Oct 23, 2012)

looking good mate.

Was going to echo the comments about the asbestos roof working in construction myself. But sounds like your pretty clued up with it all yourself having been on many courses yourself like i have.

Still not sure i would want to tackle it myself just because of the risk of damaging a pile and making it airborne.


----------



## Pauly.22 (Nov 15, 2009)

Started a bit today, I'll need as many old bricks and rubble to build up the base.

In my garden there was this random thing. Which needed to go










A lot of bricks and rubble so that's good, I threw in roughly where I'll be using it to save moving it twice.










I also took the armoured cable and cut it down and re connected it to use for the power supply to my pond I built last year.

ive got this Wednesday Thursday and Friday off work, so the roof is coming off and I might start dismantling it too.

I'm in somewhat of a rush to finish now as my dads old house is going up for sale so I need somewhere for my car, tools and parts within the next 2-3 months I'd think.


----------



## Paul08 (Jun 1, 2014)

Looking good so far! Not sure if I read correctly but are you putting the new timber garage on concrete paving? I'd have thought a concrete slab would be much better for a long term garage and not much more expensive to lay.


----------



## Pauly.22 (Nov 15, 2009)

Paul08 said:


> Looking good so far! Not sure if I read correctly but are you putting the new timber garage on concrete paving? I'd have thought a concrete slab would be much better for a long term garage and not much more expensive to lay.


A concrete slab would be better but it's expensive. And would need pumping all the way round into the back garden.

This way I'm saving money by using the old garage to build up the base, the garage I'm getting is only a big shed so should be fine


----------



## Paul08 (Jun 1, 2014)

May be worth getting a quote, I'm building a garage extension at the moment and need a slab 4" thick, 3m x 6.18m, only had one quote so far but that was £250 for the concrete and they will deliver and barrow it into where it needs to be


----------



## Pauly.22 (Nov 15, 2009)

Paul08 said:


> May be worth getting a quote, I'm building a garage extension at the moment and need a slab 4" thick, 3m x 6.18m, only had one quote so far but that was £250 for the concrete and they will deliver and barrow it into where it needs to be


Seems like a decent price.

I'm just going to carry on with my plans. I've taken the roof off today,

Need to finish wrapping up the asbestos and arrange collection.

Then start to dismantle the garage.










Wasn't too bad although I got soaked as its been chucking it down.


----------



## Pauly.22 (Nov 15, 2009)

Got the asbestos wrapped up. 
The blue piles are quite heavy and I can't get them out if the garden until the garage is out of the way.










Also decided to see how easy it will come down and very easy, literally knock the upright support a little the the one side and the slabs all start dropping out.

Only done half a wall too see, should have it all down by tomorrow all being well.


----------



## Pauly.22 (Nov 15, 2009)

Will crack on with building up the floor level next week now.


----------



## richtea78 (Apr 16, 2011)

I would seriously consider a concrete base. If you don't, the slabs will move around and then the sheds going to end up wonky. Plus once the sheds in place you can't do it later easily. 

More pain now for a lot less pain later on


----------



## Pauly.22 (Nov 15, 2009)

Working out not too bad as been as I'm using bits of old garage and bits I've got lying around. Doesn't look professional but it will do the job.


----------



## Pauly.22 (Nov 15, 2009)

Been a while and photobucket has stopped the photos.

This is where I am now, I've built it, and tidied up the area to the side, just need to build a car port off the side add some guttering and gravel it all.

Not a perfect build as I'm just having ago at it to keep costs down, but it's good enough for what I need and I'm quite happy with the end result.


----------



## Pauly.22 (Nov 15, 2009)

Pretty much finished now. Prob a few small jobs to do but generally pretty much done.





































Finally gravelled the area. Looks so much nicer, I've also fitted ridged clear roof sheets so that's a lot better now.

4 tonnes were needed.

Also added some led lights, light up the garden just enough when sitting outside when it's been a nice day,

I've also connected the power into my fuse board in the house but it's not currently RCD protected so need to change it when I get chance.


----------

